# Pimafix and Maracyn 2



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Do these two medicines interact? Is it OK to treat with both at the same time?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Narile said:


> Do these two medicines interact? Is it OK to treat with both at the same time?


I have----But also had no clue on what I was treating


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Look up the ingredients of Primafix and reference them in an online PDR, Physician Desk Reference, to see if they have additive or synergistic behavior with Maracyn 2.

Just curious.... Maybe you should persue other meds if you already addressed a bacterial infection. Protazoans affect the fish's slime coat and if that doesn't work treat for a fungus if your fish proved to be such a fighter so far. Treat for everything with the most probable diseases first until you run out of options.

They recommend using formalin to treat a protazoan infections. Ask about it at your LPS. The piranha book published by Barrons covers treating this type of illness. Just to let you know I'm not a Vet so it is only a suggestion. For what it's worth ask it in your other thread. There seems to be a lot of experienced people paying attention to it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes. But your fish is not suffering from a bacterial infection. At least not yet.


----------

